# buying a Logan 14



## John_Dennis (Apr 10, 2014)

I am going to look at a Logan 14 inch. I do not know the model. It has a  quick change gear box, motor is underneath, has taper attachment.

I know this isn't much to go on but can anyone tell me the following:

How much does it weigh?

What is the standard 220 motor ( amperage or horsepower )

Is this a good model? I have a little Logan 820 already.

Thanks

John


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 10, 2014)

6561-H or 6565. Is the spindle L00 or L0?
Shipping weight between 1850-2100lbs (or there abouts).

http://www.lathe.com/models.htm

The model number should be on the plate on the change gear.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 10, 2014)

That collet chuck is worth $400
weight would get close to 1500#
download the old catalog from the Yahoo group for specifics
make sure the VS drive works smoothly through the whole range


----------



## David (Apr 11, 2014)

I saw that listing John,  I would go ASAP and check it out.   Hope it is in good condition for you!

David


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 12, 2014)

I bought it and got it home. With the power of the wheel, the lever, and the inclined plane, I unloaded this by myself and turned it around in my garage using pipe rollers and 2 tiny floor jacks.  It came with a ton of tooling including the 6c collet chuck, which is what attracted me to the lathe in the first place. It seems to run well. I will make some test parts to see how true it is.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice. Glad to see I was right on the model number.


----------



## Bartonius (Apr 13, 2014)

Great score!  I have a 6561h so if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 13, 2014)

Bartonius said:


> Great score!  I have a 6561h so if you have any questions feel free to ask.



Do you have any manuals? I have an older Logan 820.   Some of the controls are different on this new lathe.  

Also there is an attachment on the cross slide that looks like a taper attachment but it only clamped so the bed on one side. Every taper attachment I have seen is clamped on 2 sides.  I will post photos later.

John


----------



## Arkie (Apr 13, 2014)

Like you, I thought it would need a clamp on each end.  I was told they only use one clamp, normally on the tailstock end.







 The one that came on my 12” was so gunked up it was unusable.  When I tore it down I went ahead and gave it a shot of paint.  I'll get to the rest later...much later.



 Manuals are available from Logan Actuator Company.  Seems like $35 or so.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 13, 2014)

I looked all over the floor a couple days ago, looking for that "missing clamp"anic:On my 12" logan


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 13, 2014)

So, is this what Logan calls the Telescopic taper attachment? Have only seen them talked about or in very poor B&W pics.


----------



## Arkie (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, I believe it is called a telescopic taper.  To use tighten the two allen head bolts on the left and the crank handle.  No other gyrations required.  

My first project was turning a MT with it.  After I got the exact taper adjusted it worked well.  

The taper attachment was a big reason for me to bring the Logan home.  Taper attachments always seem to bring high dollars, no matter what  make of lathe.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 13, 2014)

Being able to lock the crosslide in position to the taper attachment looks very rigid.
I like it!


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 13, 2014)

Arkie said:


> Yes, I believe it is called a telescopic taper.  To use tighten the two allen head bolts on the left and the crank handle.  No other gyrations required.
> 
> My first project was turning a MT with it.  After I got the exact taper adjusted it worked well.
> 
> The taper attachment was a big reason for me to bring the Logan home.  Taper attachments always seem to bring high dollars, no matter what  make of lathe.


So, when not in use the clamp with the two allen screws just rides loose on the flat way? Interesting. I do not have one ... can you tell, LOL.


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 13, 2014)

Arkie said:


> Like you, I thought it would need a clamp on each end.  I was told they only use one clamp, normally on the tailstock end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yours is a lot prettier than mine.  I have 2 actually, rusty and rustier.  I hope at least one of them will clean up.

This is the ugliest lathe I have ever seen. I don't particularly want to paint it but I may get tired of looking at it.

Is that a new Lead Screw, or is your machine that shiny all over?


----------

